# How exciting!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Well my friend has wanted a 'tiel for ages now so today we went to the pet shop and he picked this little one that was just sitting there all by himself. He's 3 months old and today we worked on getting him to step up - which he done straight away using the perch, and then we got him to step up on our finger which he has no problem doing either, he's such a good little bird, he doesn't bite and he even started this little churping thing like he was trying to impress my tiels (especially Mali) so I reminded them they're far too young to be doing anything, the churping to each other's fine, but nothing more. :lol:  Oh he's nameless too. So if you got any names to throw at me for my friend so he can name him, please do!

It's not my bird and I was all excited, I'm gonna miss him when my friend takes him home.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He sure is cute  I am a little confused did they tell you at the pet store he was 3 months from the pictures he looks way older then that, a normal grey male would not get a yellow face like that till he was well past his first moult at 6 months and even then it would not be that yellow, unless I am really confused here or seeing things he is not 3 months old, you really shouldn't have had him around your tiels there should be a quarantine of 30 days with any new birds to make sure there not carrying any hidden illnesses. As far as names I will leave that to someone else I am no good at picking names


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He certainly looks older than three months to me as well. Dooby is coming up to one year old and he's got about the same amount of yellow on his head as your little fellow.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh really. Well we went and got him brought him straight back to my place, we had to catch a bus and train so we were a bit worried about him so we just wanted to get him and come straight back. But my friend and I were talking about his age and that we forgot to ask cause we were rushing. So he rang the pet shop and the lady there said the babies (which were all in a seperate cage from the other tiels) were all about 3-4 months old, and they were brought in there when they were a two months old and they've been there for around about a month now. :wacko: Maybe she has no clue what so ever about the ages since you's seem to know more than the lady at the pet shop.

They haven't been near each other, we put the cage not close but not too far away from my tiels cage, not sure if that's okay though? 


And I'm going to be getting 2 tiels today, (thought I'd ask here instead of making another thread) so will it be okay to put my friends tiel and my new 2 in the same cage (for quarantine)? I'm getting them from the same pet shop where my friend got this one yesterday. If not it's all good, the breeder I got Mali and Tilly from said it'll be no problem for me to borrow one of her big cages so I can seperate them.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

quarantine means seperate room , seperate cage absoutly no contact for at least 30 days

Same room but not side by side is not a quarantine


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is cute but older than 3 months. I thought your friend was taking him home  Are you keeping him for a month? 
If you are getting two new tiels, I would quarantine them away from your tiels for 30-45 days. Are you getting the new tiels from the same pet store as you friend got his? If you are since they are from the same place and were kept together at the store, I think quarantine would be ok to do together. Mabey even at his place then they are completely away from your current tiels. 
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> quarantine means seperate room , seperate cage absoutly no contact for at least 30 days
> 
> Same room but not side by side is not a quarantine


Well I got the new 2 in my room along with my friends tiel, and the other 3 are in the lounge room so they're now away from each other and will stay that way.



xxxSpikexxx said:


> He is cute but older than 3 months. I thought your friend was taking him home  Are you keeping him for a month?
> If you are getting two new tiels, I would quarantine them away from your tiels for 30-45 days. Are you getting the new tiels from the same pet store as you friend got his? If you are since they are from the same place and were kept together at the store, I think quarantine would be ok to do together. Mabey even at his place then they are completely away from your current tiels.
> Just my thoughts.


My friend is staying at my place at the moment - he will be taking him home when he can get someone to come and pick him up sometime this week. He decided to get one this week only because they were selling them cheap and he picked a good tiel out of the lot so it was lucky.

Yeah I got the new two from the same place my friend got his tiel, but his tiel is in a different cage and my 2 new tiels are in another cage, (just to be safe) but the 3 of them are in the same room, which is my room while the other 3 Mali, Tilly and Dipsy are in the lounge room. If that makes sense. :blink:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

The pet store definitely has no clue, that new tiel your friend got looks to be closer to a year old there is no way that tiel is 3 months old with that much yellow on his face, thats what mature males look like not babies


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This is Dooby, taken last month so he would have been around 10 months old then.










You can see the yellow on his face is about the same as your friend's tiel.

Here's another one, a bit better.....excuse the strawberry beak. lol










So, you see, I really believe your tiel is older than three months.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

This was Earl when we had just bought him from the breeder,his face is almost all grey. He was around 4 months when we got him.










And this is him now, close to a year:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL @ Doobys strawberry beak! Isn't it amazing how different they look when they're all grown up. 


So he's obviously older than the pet shop tried to make us think.  Thanks guys!


----------

